# مشاريع التخرج



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أرجوا من الله أن تنال إعجابكم وهذه المشاريع هدية مني الى كل الاخوة بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك وهي عبارة عن مشروع1 ومشروع2-3 .

المرفق مشروع1 فقط ......... يتبع مشروع2-3>>>


أخوكم المحب لله/ مهندس محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## wika (9 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع ونتمنى الاستمرار يابشمهندس


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ محمد يامن .

تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم للجميع .

وكما عودتنا على الأنجازات الرائعة والمواضيع الشيقة .

تحية من الأعماق وجزاك الله الف خير .

وسنتابع مشاركاتك القادمة ان شاء الله .


البغدادي


----------



## wika (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت ياجماعة 
كل اللى عنده مشروع ينزله هنا

علشان نستفيد


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشروع 2-3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

هذه نبذة عن مشروع2-3 ترقبوا باقي المشروع قريبا انشاء الله

م/ محمد يامن


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكـور اخوي المهندس محمد على الموضوع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشروع 2- 3(قياس تدفق السوائل)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت خير الراحمين يا اكرم الاكرمين يا الله


هذا هو مشروع تخرجي ارجوا من الله ان ينال اعجابكم وما التوفيق إلا من عند الله

ادعوا جميع الطلاب والمهندسيين الى وضع مشاريعهم هنا حتى يكون مرجع اساسي لنا وتسهيل البحث عن مشاريع هندسية (طبية، اللكترونية،...الخ) لمن أراد والله الموفق.....

م/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله بك وزادك علما .

وجعل ماتكتبه في ميزان حسناتك .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (16 أكتوبر 2006)

المهندس محمد يامن 

جزاك الله خيرا .. والنعم فيك ماقصرت..


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سونار (13 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## فايز تايجر (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه وزادك الله علما


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله جير الجزاء 
والي الامام دوما


----------



## ســلطان (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعدة
اذا عندك اي حاجة عن
Free End Dentel Cantilever Bridge
اكون شاكر لك


----------



## omardj84 (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا وانشالله بالتوفيق...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بجد مش عارف اقول ايه ربنا يحفظك


----------

